# HI. I'm new to the forums



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi girls,

So nice to see a dedicated forum to us girlie-girls. Just a blurb 'bout myself...I'm 40, an ex-racer, and still ride recreationally (may do an old-lady race one of these days though, for poops and grins). Currently I ride a Klein Qpro w/Campy record. Yummy bike!

I'd love for any of you to introduce yourselves.   :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> So nice to see a dedicated forum to us girlie-girls. Just a blurb 'bout myself...I'm 40, an ex-racer, and still ride recreationally (may do an old-lady race one of these days though, for poops and grins). Currently I ride a Klein Qpro w/Campy record. Yummy bike!
> 
> I'd love for any of you to introduce yourselves.   :thumbsup:


Hey there OEH. Check out the Lady Lurkers sticky at the top of the forum. It's got tons of info on a lot of us. 

I'm just a recreational rider myself. But I have been known to race for the donut shop/ice cream shop/restrooms.  

Post a pic of your bike!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Hey there OEH. Check out the Lady Lurkers sticky at the top of the forum. It's got tons of info on a lot of us.
> 
> I'm just a recreational rider myself. But I have been known to race for the donut shop/ice cream shop/restrooms.
> 
> Post a pic of your bike!


OEH...OES? Coincidence?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> OEH...OES? Coincidence?


What is OES? 

Just an aside, the Old Endicott Hwy (OEH) is the only training ride route that I never got along with when I lived in Colorado Springs.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

il sogno said:


> Hey there OEH. Check out the Lady Lurkers sticky at the top of the forum. It's got tons of info on a lot of us.
> 
> I'm just a recreational rider myself. But I have been known to race for the donut shop/ice cream shop/restrooms.
> 
> Post a pic of your bike!


Yeah, saw that thread only after I posted this. 

I'd love to post a pic of the bike. I got a super deal on it in Spokane so even though it's a little long in the top tube for me, I'm willing to suffer. Don't currently own a digital camera anymore (need one badly) so I will have to wait to post a pic. Perhaps when I get one.

Hey, don't say, "just" a rec rider! Some of you can whip the tar out of racers (and us exies).I now proudly call myself a FRED. Well, ok not that far, I don't have reflectors or a little bell. Ding ding.

Thanks fer introducin' yerself Il songo. Nice to meet ya.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> OEH...OES? Coincidence?


BoJo dear, you seem to be obsessed with Ed......


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

snapdragen said:


> BoJo dear, you seem to be obsessed with Ed......


BoJo has a crush on OES! :blush2: 

And yes, it is exactly a coincidence that there is a similarity between initials in this case.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

dr hoo said:


> BoJo has a crush on OES! :blush2:
> 
> And yes, it is exactly a coincidence that there is a similarity between initials in this case.


Well that would have been ed's style if it were him...he used to be all crafty like that and he would've liked to hang with the wimmens.  Been hanging out here too long--seeing C0d3 where there is none. :cryin:


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

hippy


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome to the joint! I recently left Colorado after 12 years there and lots and lots and lots of recreational riding there, tours, and the like. I do miss the gradual grades of the Rockies (and the big views). I'm farther southeast now where it is all gutbusting short and steeps.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

JayTee said:


> Welcome to the joint! I recently left Colorado after 12 years there and lots and lots and lots of recreational riding there, tours, and the like. I do miss the gradual grades of the Rockies (and the big views). I'm farther southeast now where it is all gutbusting short and steeps.


Thanks JayTee. Sorry you had to leave the Rockies, or maybe it was a good thing, then I'm happy for you. I miss the mountain states somethin' fierce.

Happy gut-busting trails to you in your new homeland!


----------

